# FGL - Frugl Group



## prawn_86 (8 June 2008)

A thread starter on this one. My old man bought some a while ago and NOW wants me to look at them as he has no idea why he actually purchased them 

Vortex Pipes - www.vortexpipes.com.au

Shares on Issue - 63mill
SP - 10c

*Market Cap - $6.3mill*

Vortex have several different technologies, with their main focus been on in-situ water mains pipes fixing. Old mains throughout all cities are usually concrete or steel, and as they age are prone to bursting. Vortex can repair these pipes without the need to dig up and replace them, so i think there is a lot of potential here.

Currently making a loss of 1cps, but this loss has been slowly moving towards the positive figures. If the trend keeps up they should be profitable by years end.

Only concern at the moment is cash must be running fairly low so a need for a cap raising may be soon.

If management can actively promote and market, then there is a lot of upside here, as recent ann shows that the product is usable for potable/drinking water.


Any other thoughts/opinions appreciated as i have only quickly glanced at them.


----------



## Col Lector (8 June 2008)

*Re: VTX - Vortex Pipes*

Giday Prawn....had a look at VTX following last month's ann of Quickstep JV. Weighted 80/20 in VTX favour to kickoff stage 1.
As I read it the scope for the "Quickpipes" venture is big. The concept pinnacle for me being the ability to take the Quickstep machine to the site & fabricate pipeline onsite. This negates the expensive transportation of externally sourced pipes.
Central to QHL's suite of patents is "melding".
The melding process allows joining of composite parts to form a "seamless" join with minimal strength loss and no maintenance required.
QHL currently directing melding process towards high-quality composite aircraft components. Huge number of applications possible...theoretically, a onepiece wing is feasible.....no rivets. QHL very busy here with a lot of interest from aircraft majors so VTX taking up the early JV development

Melding & QHL process applied to the pipe industry would allow for production of "continuous" composite pressure pipes with multiple applications in O&G, water etc 
Attractive due to low maintenance needs - joinless & negligible corrosion.

I hold QHL. One to sit on IMO. 
Watching VTX. Pretty illiquid ATM. Mkt cap <10mill. 
VTX focus on O&G &  water sectors is a plus & "Quickpipes" very complementary within model.  
VTX limited financial resources may slow the progression of the multiple business arms but if sales in existing business arms grow as anticipated by VTX then might not be a major prob. 
QHL brings global exposure, technical credibility & increases financing options down the track.


----------



## System (5 November 2014)

*Re: VTX - VTX Holdings*

On November 5th, 2014, Vortex Pipes Limited changed its name to VTX Holdings Limited.


----------



## System (24 February 2016)

On February 24th, 2016, VTX Holdings Limited (VTX) changed its name and ASX code to Wangle Technologies Limited (WGL).


----------



## So_Cynical (29 March 2016)

Looking over my reverse T/O watchlists today resulted in me having a better look at Wangle, 17M market cap with a little cash and no debt, burning cash of course due to no revenue but that should change this year with the app launch.
~
[video=vimeo;156661185]https://vimeo.com/156661185[/video]
~
The Wangle app compresses and optimises data leading to greatly reduced data use and faster speeds, will also have a VPN feature for added security and privacy, down the road they could have lots of add on features once a user base is established, opportunities a plenty if it works as tested.

In many countries data use and underdeveloped mobile infrastructure is still an issue and will be for some time to come, VPN security is an issue in many others, i imagine that the app would need a local server to compress the data, that would cost a bit but im only guessing.

If one likes the stock then now is the best time to take a position since July 2015, i mite take a small parcel tomorrow...investor presentation link below.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20160301/pdf/435hjhlnx6stjt.pdf
~


----------



## prawn_86 (30 March 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> Looking over my reverse T/O watchlists today resulted in me having a better look at Wangle, 17M market cap with a little cash and no debt, burning cash of course due to no revenue but that should change this year with the app launch.
> 
> ~




Would you happen to have a list of those reverse t/o targets? That would be really useful to me on a personal front for work


----------



## So_Cynical (30 March 2016)

prawn_86 said:


> Would you happen to have a list of those reverse t/o targets? That would be really useful to me on a personal front for work




Hey Prawn, some targets in this list still but for most the deal is done, and not a comprehensive list and a couple may not actually be RTO stocks, just stocks that fitted the bill and had to go somewhere so found their way onto this list...

Few extras, TBH Topbetta, SRO Shareroot, RNT rent.com.
`


----------



## So_Cynical (1 April 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> i mite take a small parcel tomorrow...investor presentation link below.




In @ 0.036 yesterday for reasons already stated, hard to see the app not gaining wide initial interest.


----------



## So_Cynical (2 June 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> In @ 0.036 yesterday




Up 17% today on no news, closed at 0.046 so a nice pop for me, another knife successfully caught, complete accident of course.  doesn't matter that i missed the bottom at 0.028 and that this trade was well under water, end result that counts.


----------



## Working16 (26 October 2016)

I'm a newbie on Aussie Stocks, looking for sensible info, just come from a dog breakfast re sensibilities. Unfortunately WGL is in extended suspension, latest news is that app release will now be on the 1st Nov. still holding , but not confident at all.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 October 2016)

I sold out a while back for a small profit, have been a little burnt by some of these reverse T/O stocks even though i have sold out of 4 for 3 small profits and 1 small loss.


----------



## Working16 (27 October 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> I sold out a while back for a small profit, have been a little burnt by some of these reverse T/O stocks even though i have sold out of 4 for 3 small profits and 1 small loss.




Yeah, WGL has been a roller coaster ride for me, started out with VTX ended up With WGL, been pumped and dumped several times, absolutely no idea what's going to happen when it finally trades again, got a tight stop loss in place. Only other interest at the moment is KDR, I believe this has promise. 
Does not seem to be many WGL holders around here? Do you look specifically for reverse t/o stocks?


----------



## Miner (16 November 2016)

Working16 said:


> Yeah, WGL has been a roller coaster ride for me, started out with VTX ended up With WGL, been pumped and dumped several times, absolutely no idea what's going to happen when it finally trades again, got a tight stop loss in place. Only other interest at the moment is KDR, I believe this has promise.
> Does not seem to be many WGL holders around here? Do you look specifically for reverse t/o stocks?




WGL is under trading halt today with a disastrous announcement being not compatible with Apple requirements. The questions raised by Apple were very basic and the response of WGL conforming to their query are good. But one should ask if that is all about it ? Where was little home work or due diligence ? Such a simple query literally stopped the execution and surely the market will flogg them with a knife when it returns to trading.


----------



## So_Cynical (16 November 2016)

Miner said:


> WGL is under trading halt today with a disastrous announcement being not compatible with Apple requirements. The questions raised by Apple were very basic and the response of WGL conforming to their query are good. But one should ask if that is all about it ? Where was little home work or due diligence ? Such a simple query literally stopped the execution and surely the market will flogg them with a knife when it returns to trading.




I hope you are still holding Alcidion?, that winner may help ease the pain of this loser...lifes round about.


----------



## Miner (17 November 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> I hope you are still holding Alcidion?, that winner may help ease the pain of this loser...lifes round about.



So Cynical
Unortunately I was greedy not to dispose WGL on the day it went up by 17% . Tomorrow never comes.
I sold out ALC with a profit. So my pain with WGL remained .
Life is like that no gain no loss. Any way I made some gain over Trump (never used BET on line or poky machine befor this one) . Few hundreds gain is easing some more hundreds losses on WGL


----------



## System (16 January 2019)

On January 14th, 2019, Wangle Technologies Limited (WGL) changed its name and ASX code to Family Insights Group Limited (FAM).


----------



## System (3 July 2020)

On July 3rd, 2020, Family Insights Group Limited (FAM) changed its name and ASX code to Frugl Group Limited (FGL).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 July 2020)

couldn't even buy an "A" ! or are they Swiss?

must be still in transition, the website still defaults to old  https://familyinsightsgroup.com/frugl/

Frugl aggregates grocery data in real time to provide shoppers with up-to-date specials, product and pricing information to find the lowest grocery prices across Australia’s leading supermarkets.

Frugl helps Australian consumers find healthier options through customisable health profiles and delivering nutritional alerts, allergen alerts and more.
 The collation of product, pricing and real-time consumer behavioural data enables deep analysis of shopping trends and the creation of detailed intelligence for retailers and suppliers.

_Just another App, an intermediary trying to 'own' the customer, or at least put themselves between consumer and product._


----------



## rnr (3 July 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> couldn't even buy an "A" ! or are they Swiss?
> 
> must be still in transition, the website still defaults to old  https://familyinsightsgroup.com/frugl/
> 
> ...




At least @frugal.rock will be happy that there is a stock on the ASX named after him!

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## MrChow (9 September 2020)

Valued at $2m.

If they are able to do anything remotely successful with the app there are plenty of these types of tech stocks valued at $10m just on potential.


----------



## greggles (21 January 2021)

No news today (or this month), but FGL is popping its head up on increased volume.

Decent spike on 9 December too.

Something in the wind?


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 March 2021)

Frugl has signed an agreement for the provision of services with Metcash Trading Limited for focussed retail data analytics services generated through Frugl‘s leading price comparison technology platform for the Metcash Food division.  

Two years initially; FGL has agreed to provide key data and analytical information to Metcash Food through the frugl and InFocus Analytics platforms to enable intelligence-lead retail decision making.  The fees payable to Frugl for the data and analytical information under the Agreement *are not financially material. * Frugl will seek to develop its relationship with Metcash with a view to expanding the scope of the services Frugl will provide, in which case the Company would release a further market update. 

_- show us what you've got??_


----------



## Faramir (4 January 2022)

This is a company update from 16 Dec 2021:


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02467685-6A1069012?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		


It looks good because we are coming off a low base. Will this app dominate and be in the forefront of many minds?


> HIGHLIGHTS
> 
> FRUGL ANTICIPATES CONTINUED QUARTERLY GROWTH ACROSS NEW USERS AND ACTIVE USERS
> MAJOR APP RELEASE (V3.0) TO INCLUDE ADDITIONAL RETAILERS AND REFRESHED USER INTERFACE
> FRUGL GROCERY MARKETING ACTIVITY DRIVING POSITIVE USER GROWTH AND BRAND AWARENESS


----------



## aus_trader (31 July 2022)

Just came across this little tech firm.

Interesting times we are living in where people will tend to be more Frugal with their shopping as interest rates rise and as inflation starts to bite at the same time. The Frugl App might help save the retail shoppers with their shopping and groceries.

Chart looks like the worst of the downtrend may be behind it...






Entered FGL for August stock competition.


----------



## divs4ever (1 August 2022)

aus_trader said:


> Just came across this little tech firm.
> 
> Interesting times we are living in where people will tend to be more Frugal with their shopping as interest rates rise and as inflation starts to bite at the same time. The Frugl App might help save the retail shoppers with their shopping and groceries.
> 
> ...



 as a holder of this  , long before it became FGL

 i have just one word to say  ... OPTIMIST !!

 ( but good luck in the comp. )


----------



## aus_trader (1 August 2022)

divs4ever said:


> as a holder of this  , long before it became FGL
> 
> i have just one word to say  ... OPTIMIST !!
> 
> ( but good luck in the comp. )



I think it's one of those companies that may do well in a recessionary environment.


----------



## divs4ever (1 August 2022)

maybe 

 the deal with MTS might be a saver since MTS has already done a lot of hard yards  in the restructure ( that all the retailers needed to do )

 WOW for instance is liable to suck the junior partners dry


----------



## Miner (1 October 2022)

Tipped Fgl in oct


----------



## Miner (1 October 2022)

Miner said:


> Tipped Fgl in oct



Looking back, I noticed FGL had many names in the past. is it a rainbow stock then with multiple colors?
Any way, here go my posting to fulfil the conditions of tipping 
On Friday the stock price dived down by 27%
	

		
			
		

		
	





Unfortunately on the same day, substantial shareholding notice meaning the holder Station Nominee got straight to south after increasing their stake. What kind of research was done before buy some 12 millions shares  or what was the reason for the sliding motion ?
One of the directors also bought some 4.3 million shares.
the rights were issued at 0.01 considering the price closed at 0.011 even after 27% price slump.
Does it imply the stock price was artificially pumped up to support the capital raise.
I smell rotten fish.








The rights shares got undersubcribe too


----------

